# Tri Tip cooking time



## old golfer guy (Dec 31, 2018)

*I have SVed T. T. roasts before for 2 hrs @ 125 and they have come out great. But now I am reading articles that say 6 to 12 hrs. What are your suggestions for timeing on T. T.s 
Thanks 
Dale*


----------



## motolife313 (Dec 31, 2018)

They don’t take me very long on the smoker because there small when cut up and I marinate them in bbq sauce for extra flavor and tenderness. Maybe 1.5-2 hours at 225-250. That includes the meat on the rack before starting my fire so it takes me little longer then a guy Starting with a preheated smoker


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve used the sv on well over a dozen TT’s. A few short 3-4 hour baths, but mostly 10-12 hours. The longer they are in the better they are. Let one ride for 10-12 you’ll be happy you did. 

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 31, 2018)

I use 135 as my temp which is medium rare. At 125 your extremely rare. 

Scott


----------



## SlickRockStones (Dec 31, 2018)

I like mine reverse seared like a big steak. Always med rare to 135 . Never really keep track of time just IT. Have a happy Tri tip new year!


----------

